# Payday at Deer Creek



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So finally, a night free and nothing to do led to a Deer Creek trip. Me the gf and theoldman jumped in the truck and headed to Deer Creek. Arrived at 5:30 and fished till 8. The fishing was consistent throughout the most part. Some of the smaller fish were released. Did happen to catch one good size perch off the shore w/ a worm and mallow. Just bait fished this time. The gf had a good time and cooked them for lunch today and they were awesome. The bigger ones had bright pink meat, almost red. It called for some good eaten. Not bad for a couple hour getaway.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good looking Fee-lays!!!!!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Those are some nice fish!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job! Did you use a boat at all or were all those trout from shore?

Good looking catch.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

They were all from shore. No boat this time.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Those are good lokking fillets, who taught you to do that? And you cooked them too. Man you will make somebody a good wife seomeday


----------



## robertb (Sep 29, 2007)

Is the water level at the Reservoir still way down?


----------

